# Preserving Tarantulas in Resin.



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

My sad death of my Grammostola Rosea sub adult last year and my Avicularia Versicolor sling this year I have finally had something to look forward to about their deaths. Ever since my first Tarantula Fluffy (G. rosea) died I had been thinking for a long time of a way I could keep her; she was a very special present from my boyfriend and my first ever Tarantula and I wanted something of her. She has been sitting in the freezer for months and was recently joined by Firenze (A. versicolor). I didn't want to pin her because that would involve removing all her insides and stuffing her abdomen, which would be too upsetting for me. I finally found a good article about preserving Tarantulas in resin a month or so back and my boyfriend brought me the resin, catalyst and some jewellery moulds (for the spiderling) which came in the post a couple of weeks ago. Today I have finally found a whole day I can spend to do it and I have finished filling the jewellery moulds with Firenze in one and a cricket in the other, and am currently half was through filling Fluffy's mould. I will post photographs during the process and of the finished things - just thought people may be interested.

Here is the article, I haven't followed it exactly, but to the best I could. Arachnopets - Preserving Tarantulas, Scorpions, and 'pedes in resin


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Unfortunately at the moment it seems there are big problems with Fluffy, which is quite upsetting, but here's a picture of Firenze and the cricket in jewellery moulds (a bit yellow, but apparently the yellow will fade when the resin is fully dried).

Firenze:

















Cricket:

















Fluffy - I think it's the heat and too little layers that's caused the problem :


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

I've put another layer on Fluffy, but I'm worried the abdomen may have burst. The resin is a very dark colour too, but I'll have to wait a day or two before I can take it out of the mould to see the result. 

Here is another photo of Firenze and the cricket, but out of their moulds:


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

They look quite smart i have to admit, nicely done!


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

RandomDan said:


> They look quite smart i have to admit, nicely done!


Thank you very much, it was my first time. :2thumb: Really worried about the bigger specimen though... I'll be pretty gutted if I've destroyed Fluffy.


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

EffyDaydream said:


> Thank you very much, it was my first time. :2thumb: Really worried about the bigger specimen though... I'll be pretty gutted if I've destroyed Fluffy.


I think personaly i would have waited untill i finished the cricket one off befor starting with a more prized T.
Atleast its lesson learned though.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

RandomDan said:


> I think personaly i would have waited untill i finished the cricket one off befor starting with a more prized T.
> Atleast its lesson learned though.


I know, I regret it so much right now. That was my original plan, but the cricket and the spiderling went so well that I thought I'd start off the larger one while I was at it. I hope it hasn't gone too terribly wrong...


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no idea what happened, but this is the result of the larger specimen. I really hope it lightens up as it's supposed to be clear resin, but it's red an purple and I can only see Fluffy's legs.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

i was wondering if they where polished would it be better but you would need a high speed polisher.

i done a lot of metal polishing when i built a bike. if you make one up with a cricket in it you could post it and i can have a look at polishing for you
it may help


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

MrGaz said:


> i was wondering if they where polished would it be better but you would need a high speed polisher.
> 
> i done a lot of metal polishing when i built a bike. if you make one up with a cricket in it you could post it and i can have a look at polishing for you
> it may help


It's not just the outside though, it's all the way through. :\ I can live with the cricket and the spiderling being in yellowish resin, but the other one is so dissapointing! Clear resin my :censor:!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

its a great thread,
i just use clear nail polish :2thumb: or once i added orange food colouring to make a jurassic park mossie in amber


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Does look cool were did he get the resin kit from


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

fatbloke said:


> Does look cool were did he get the resin kit from


Just from amazon (bought with catalyst). Though I'd advise doing lots of thin layers rather than rushing, as it can totally ruin it, like it did with my larger specimen.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

EffyDayodream said:


> Just from amazon (bought with catalyst). Though I'd advise doing lots of thin layers rather than rushing, as it can totally ruin it, like it did with my larger specimen.


cool cheers . Doing it in layers will it still stick together


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

fatbloke said:


> cool cheers . Doing it in layers will it still stick together


Yeah, just follow the instructions on the link.


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*clear resin*

hobby craft do a clear resin two part mix for around £35.00
but you must do large t's in three stages :gasp:


EffyDaydream said:


> I have no idea what happened, but this is the result of the larger specimen. I really hope it lightens up as it's supposed to be clear resin, but it's red an purple and I can only see Fluffy's legs.
> 
> image


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

mickoh said:


> hobby craft do a clear resin two part mix for around £35.00
> but you must do large t's in three stages :gasp:


I did this in five stages, dunno what happened... It was smoking up and going crazy...


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Although I was very dissapointed with some of the results (though pleased with the smaller specimens), I do think they look cool when back-lit...


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*it takes days*

You have to do it over 3/4 days first mix the base the subject is laid legs up as this will be the top weird i know let that set full then add small layers over a few days keep out of sun light and dont forget to put a smear of vasaline in the mould you chose (will come out easy )i have tryed to do a large t to soon and it was almost a boiling temp


EffyDaydream said:


> I did this in five stages, dunno what happened... It was smoking up and going crazy...


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

mickoh said:


> You have to do it over 3/4 days first mix the base the subject is laid legs up as this will be the top weird i know let that set full then add small layers over a few days keep out of sun light and dont forget to put a smear of vasaline in the mould you chose (will come out easy )i have tryed to do a large t to soon and it was almost a boiling temp


I followed the article and the person said they had been doing it for many many years that way with no problem. I think it would have worked if I did it in more layers with a bit more waiting time inbetween. I didn't keep it out of sunlight though as I was unaware of that issue... It was on the windowsill. :\


----------



## Ransom (Jan 19, 2012)

cool idea hope it clears up for ya


----------



## bryan357 (Jul 1, 2010)

This looks like overheating and water in the specimen.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Ransom said:


> cool idea hope it clears up for ya


It won't now, but I am pleased with the results of the small specimens.



bryan357 said:


> This looks like overheating and water in the specimen.


Yes, I agree. What a shame. I'm sad that I've kind of lost a very special tarantula, but it's a learning curb and I am still pleased with the results of the smaller specimens. :2thumb:


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Luckily, I have the G. Rosea shed skin still, so I have not lost her forever. : victory:


----------



## BronsonBlue (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh my days, wish I'd have known about this before, I'd have loved to have done this to Bronson, my A.versi sling. He was my first T and was devastated when he died at xmas. But its great to know for next time. Hopefully not in the near future. You may not be able to see the C.rosea but at least you've preserved her. And also Preserved egyption mummies can't actually be seen but look how long they have remained preserved, they will outlast you!!!


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

BronsonBlue said:


> Oh my days, wish I'd have known about this before, I'd have loved to have done this to Bronson, my A.versi sling. He was my first T and was devastated when he died at xmas. But its great to know for next time. Hopefully not in the near future. You may not be able to see the C.rosea but at least you've preserved her. And also Preserved egyption mummies can't actually be seen but look how long they have remained preserved, they will outlast you!!!


It's very easy with small specimens, but I supposed bigger ones take more practise! It works really well if you do practise on other things, which I suppose I should have done. :\ That's very true, good thinking. :2thumb:


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Now a necklace! And I have sent the cricket to my boyfriend and all his friends think it's really weird, haha. :lol2:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> Now a necklace! And I have sent the cricket to my boyfriend and all his friends think it's really weird, haha. :lol2:
> 
> image


Love it!!! :2thumb:
You can buy that sort of thing but the way you've done it, it's so much more personal


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Ben.M said:


> Love it!!! :2thumb:
> You can buy that sort of thing but the way you've done it, it's so much more personal


Thanks! Yeah, I'd seen a couple of things similar online and when my sling passed, I thought it'd be a great thing to do. It's not perfect, but I love it. :2thumb: I can't stop looking at it... I even chose the cord to match the T (even though you can't see that very well because of the discolouring of the resin).


----------

